# 9 string tuning?



## brutal (Oct 10, 2011)

Could a 28" scale Agile 9 string hold a BF#BEADGbe tuning with a 90 gauge for the low string?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

With a .090 you'll be looking at just ~11.13lbs, which really isn't all that much. Something more along the lines of a .110 will be needed to have tension closer to say a .054 or .059 at 28.265" scales. Even moving up to a 30" scale won't make too much of a difference, giving you ~12.54lbs of tension. Though, you could probably get away with a .100" easier. 

If you're going that low I recommend looking into specialized strings from Octave4Plus or Circle K.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 11, 2011)

+1 to Max. I have a .090 on my C#1 (10 string) and I like my tension low. I would think anything less than that would be borderline unplayable, unless you're just tapping.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 11, 2011)

I got a 9 string 28.625 inch scale Agile (I'm assuming your talking about Agile 9 strings, correct me if I'm wrong) and Im gonna tune it with the low C# and I think I can get away with a .108. Check this video of a guy with a 30 inch scale 9 tuned down to C#. He says in the comments that he uses a .105 on the C# and it seems like it sounds good. I'm not worried about it. People seem to like really big scale lengths with the 9 strings but your not going to get that for Agile 9 string prices. I'd get it if I were you. Rock on.

Also check out the question that I asked. It gets pretty in detail about 9 string string tensions once EtheralEntity starts talking to me. Hes a pretty informative guy. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...71176-custom-septor-9-string-help-please.html


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 11, 2011)

shredguitar7690 said:


> People seem to like really big scale lengths with the 9 strings but your not going to get that for Agile 9 string prices. ]



iirc Agile makes 30" 9 strings as well.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 11, 2011)

Whether you get the 28 or 30 inch depends on which bothers you the most. Super tight high strings or big .108 or .110 low strings. I didn't want the tension of a .009 on the high E so the max I could go is 28.625. It's up to you. Most people on this forum say 30 so that's what I'd go I guess if I didn't care about tight high strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2011)

shredguitar7690 said:


> Whether you get the 28 or 30 inch depends on which bothers you the most. Super tight high strings or big .108 or .110 low strings. I didn't want the tension of a .009 on the high E so the max I could go is 28.625. It's up to you. Most people on this forum say 30 so that's what I'd go I guess if I didn't care about tight high strings.



That having to compromise on either having two or three great sounding low strings, or having three or four great sounding high strings is why I feel that, with conventional, standard tunings, once you reach 8 strings or more, fanned frets are less of a convenient option, and more of a necessity. What's the point in having a 9-string guitar if only half the strings sound good? 

As of right now Agile has the option of a fanned 9-string in their semi-custom shop. The best fan I see for the OP's application would be the 27"-28.265", while not ideal (I feel a 27"-31" would be ideal for a drop B setup without being too overboard.) will be a lot better than any single scale. 

For what it's worth I currently own a fanned fret 8 with a 2.5" 25"-27.5" fan and it's wonderful for F#-E, and have a custom build in progress with a 25.5"-28.5" fan planned.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Oct 11, 2011)

Based on the responses I've gotten it seems fans are the way to go. I am keeping with my 9 string septor for now because I'm not worried about it. I think the 28 inch scale will be fine. But if you don't mind active pickups then there is a custom option for multiscale intrepid 9's and there is a stock 9 string multiscale model out now by Agile.


----------



## brutal (Oct 11, 2011)

So the 30" vs. 28" doesnt mke that much of a difference?
And i like low tension, like a .074 for E1 on 26.5" schecter any thoughts a gaauge for the B0 on the 28" that keeps a lower, but still plyable tension? would i have to do nything to the agile tuners to fit a .118?
Thanks for the help


----------



## brutal (Oct 11, 2011)

Who is it playing faned btw i've never tried it?
And is F#0 doble on the 10 string custom i'mseeing now?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2011)

brutal said:


> Who is it playing faned btw i've never tried it?
> And is F#0 doble on the 10 string custom i'mseeing now?



Regarding string tension, just use the string tension calculators online. There is no length that you can't use (within reason) but generally the thicker the string the more bass like it will sound. And when you get a really thick string and have a short scale length you will run into inharmonicity (lots on here, but just google to read up on it). Now, for the F#0, I assume you mean the F# one octave below the F# on an 8 string standard, right? That's REALLY low, so I (personally) wouldn't go lower than 30", and even then you're going to have somewhat of a challenge string-wise to keep the tension up. Just remember, string tension (ie loose or tight) is a function of the interplay between scale length and string thickness. A lot of people mistakenly think that increasing the scale length necessarily increase the tightness of the strings. But it doesn't make any sense to use the same gauge strings across all of the available scales. If you increase the scale length, decrease the string size to keep the tension the same.


----------



## insanebassninja (Feb 12, 2014)

What is the Normal Tuning to a 9 string? If it was Me I would Make it like this Low F#BEADGBEA.


----------



## shawnperolis (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 30" Agile Intrepid 9. I tune BEAEADGBE. It is very stable, I rock a 110 for the low B. I think labella sells 115 gauge guitar strings, that could work for your 28" scale.


----------

